# LR Backup plugin error message



## alexm (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello all! I´m new to this forum and maybe I can get some help and give help as well.

My recent problem: Is anyone using the (Photographer´s Toolbox) LR Backup plugin and is getting the same error message?
The backup itself works without any problem but compressing it automatically (that´s why I´m using it) fails after a while.

Compressing the cataloge (4.7 GB) manually via OS X or any other compression tool works fine.

Any advice?

Thanks in advance!

Alex



LR 3.5 64bit on Snow Leopard


----------



## DawMatt (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Alex,



alexm said:


> My recent problem: Is anyone using the (Photographer´s Toolbox) LR Backup plugin and is getting the same error message?
> The backup itself works without any problem but compressing it automatically (that´s why I´m using it) fails after a while.
> 
> Compressing the cataloge (4.7 GB) manually via OS X or any other compression tool works fine.


Sorry you are having issues with the plugin. I'm the author and will try to help resolve this issue.

First of all, please make sure you have the latest version of the plugin (currently v1.07) installed. The most recent update made major improvements to the robustness and error checking of the compression process so if you have an older version installed it is highly likely this will resolve the issue.

In case you are already on the latest version I'll PM you my email address so we can work through the issue offline.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

